# shingles on one side curling



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have certainteed black shingles installed 15 years ago. The ones one the east side of of my house are exposed to the sun most of the day. They are curling but the ones not exposed to the sun are not curling. What would cause this? 


Is it because they are black or exposed to the sun more or could it be I do not have enough ventilation coming in or going out? I have ridge vents.

The gables at the side of the house were covered with vinly siding when I had new siding put on my house but when I go to the attic I can still see the gables. Should I cover the gables from the inside? I quess what I am trying to say is the gables only have vinly siding and tyvek covering them. Is this ok?

Also I don't know if I have enough air coming into the attic but I can't figure out how to take the soffits off to get more air.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

the curling is occurring on the "sun"side of the house as that side probably gets the afternoon sun,which is more than the other side of the house
the soffit should have holes cut underneath the vinyl,the tyvek,and siding is enough to cover the gable vents with


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes. Sorry a 20 Year Shingle life span is up on the sunny side.

There are quite a few different Attic Venting Options. 

Your local supplier may be your best source for information.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

jerry1967 said:


> I have certainteed black shingles installed 15 years ago. The ones one the east side of of my house are exposed to the sun most of the day. *They are curling but the ones not exposed to the sun are not curling. What would cause this?*
> 
> 
> Is it because they are black or exposed to the sun more or could *it be I do not have enough ventilation coming in or going out?* I have ridge vents.
> ...


You answered your first question yourself, plus due to the lack of a proper balanced ventilation system, both Fresh Air Intake and also Proper Attic Exhaust, the entire system is only relying on thermal buoyancy rather than a complete air exchange for the ventilation.

If you have to pay someone to re-do the soffits, that would be one option.

Also, since half of the roof is already curled, you probably will be considering a new roof in the short term future.

At that time, if you are, I would recommend add ing the Smart Vent Intake Ventilation made by DCI Products, which is an shingle over style fresh air intake ventilation system.

Ed


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everybody. Ed I like the idea of the smart vent. Do you use it? Is it hard to do? Is the cost high?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Feb 27, 2008)

The curling of shingles on one side of a home that gets more sun is a common problem. A black shingle will tend to wear out faster than a lighter colored shingle because the ambient temp. can be several degrees hotter on the surface. It doesn't sound like a ventilation issue caused the curling.

I would cover the gable vents from the inside of your attic with plywood.

Call a local roofing professional to conduct a roof and ventilation inspection. You are due for a new roof and he will be able to design a balanced ventilation system for you (intake and exhaust).

We use smart vent often with great results. This product has been a blessing for solving intake venting problems. The cost is usually cheaper than soffit ventilation work.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The Smart Vent has been an actual blessing to provide proper balanced ventilation. Although it is easy, it is time consuming and slightly delays the beginning installation of the shingles since the bottom edge is where you start.

I have posted several photos about the installation of it on other forums and if I can find them easily, I will provide a link to them.

As a matter of fact Jerry, since you also visit the roofing dot com site, I have them posted in that forum, so just click on my user profile and see my recent posts, because I just added the photos in a link on that site.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is that link to the thread where I show the details used to install the Smart Vent by DCI Products on the eave edge of a manufactured home roof plus also where necessitated as a mid-roof application, along with a full continuous application of the Shingle Vent II ridge vent to provide a completely balanced ventilation system on this home.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=37659

Ed


----------



## leothelyon (Oct 8, 2017)

I take it since no-one has suggested a better shingle......in other woods, all type, brand shingles will end of curling no matter what you buy and the method discussed here is the only solution. My 1 1/2 bunglo house sits next to a two story house so I'm guessing I'm getting little wind to cool the south side of roof which has completely peeled back.. It was a central roof problem when I bought the house in 2013. But today, the entire roof shingles have all peeled back. My guess, the shingles are 21 years, 17 when I bought the house. So....I also need this ventlelation type system added to my new shingles, underneath the shingles?

Regards Leo


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sort of curious how an east face is exposed to the sun most of the day?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

leothelyon said:


> I take it since no-one has suggested a better shingle......in other woods, all type, brand shingles will end of curling no matter what you buy and the method discussed here is the only solution. My 1 1/2 bunglo house sits next to a two story house so I'm guessing I'm getting little wind to cool the south side of roof which has completely peeled back.. It was a central roof problem when I bought the house in 2013. But today, the entire roof shingles have all peeled back. My guess, the shingles are 21 years, 17 when I bought the house. So....I also need this ventlelation type system added to my new shingles, underneath the shingles?
> 
> Regards Leo


Are they 3 tab?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

The preferred method to vent your roof is intake at the soffits and exhaust at the ridge. The shingle vents should be last resort as it requires a slot cut thru the roof deck the entire length of the house. If it is at all possible to vent the soffit that would be my priority. 

Can you up some pics of the roof and overhangs.


----------

